# Shed



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

DMILL said:


> My girlfriends dad is building a detached 10x10 shed and wants one light, switch, and recept. How would i switch from emt, to pvc, then back to pvc?


They make threaded PVC Couplings..


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Well what i meant is what would the best way to exit the garage, and enter the shed? As in how would i penetrate the walls since theres concrete floors in both? I want it to look good though


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

You should wait a year or two to do this task alone. It's okay to tell the old man that you aren't able to do it yet on your own.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

DMILL said:


> Well what i meant is what would the best way to exit the garage, and enter the shed? As in how would i penetrate the walls since theres concrete floors in both? I want it to look good though


Just stub up the outside wall as low as you can and go in with an LB..:thumbsup:


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Just stub up the outside wall as low as you can and go in with an LB..:thumbsup:


Thank you


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

You can do an LB on the inside too as long as it is accessible, i am sure you are working with 2X4 studs.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> You should wait a year or two to do this task alone. It's okay to tell the old man that you aren't able to do it yet on your own.


 

Many of us specialize in one or two things. It's like thee ol' saying, "You're a lineman..........."

He's got a few hours in:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/pipe-work-21554/


I'm sure he'll last the FULL eight seconds. Hehehe : )


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Many of us specialize in one or two things. It's like thee ol' saying, "You're a lineman..........."
> 
> He's got a few hours in:
> 
> ...


Please explain haha


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> You can do an LB on the inside too as long as it is accessible, i am sure you are working with 2X4 studs.


Yessir just 2x4 studs with tin siding


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

DMILL said:


> Please explain haha


 
'Twas you that did that layout, correct? You just stuck on pipe and not inside wiring?????????


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

DMILL said:


> My girlfriends dad is building a detached 10x10 shed and wants one light, switch, and recept. How would i switch from emt, to pvc, then back to pvc?


The other suggestions are ok, But to make it code compliant, instead of using an LB to enter, Use a bell box, and put a single pole 20A switch, or 15 if you wish to be your disconnect, then throw a WP cover on that and you are good to go. 

~Matt


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

DMILL said:


> Well what i meant is what would the best way to exit the garage, and enter the shed? As in how would i penetrate the walls since theres concrete floors in both? I want it to look good though


Call an electrician. He'll know what to do.:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

DMILL said:


> My girlfriends dad is building a detached 10x10 shed and wants one light, switch, and recept. How would i switch from emt, to pvc, then back to pvc?


Use a standard 4" square junction box.

But, all kidding aside, if you have to ask how to do this, this task is over your head.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They make threaded PVC Couplings..


Harry, I hope you mean PVC Female Adapters. :laughing:

Why not do the whole thing in PVC? Switch between Sch. 40 and Sch. 80 as needed or stick with Sch. 80 throughout. Don't forget your expansion couplings.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Use a standard 4" square junction box.
> 
> But, all kidding aside, if you have to ask how to do this, this task is over your head.


I can do this, i just wanted to know for sure


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Make sure to take pictures


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

DMILL said:


> I can do this, i just wanted to know for sure


Okie dokie.

I wouldn't bother using any EMT. Keep it all PVC.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you guys have to use pipe for U/G? I have never seen it done here.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*UG*

Just run some 12-2 ug wire. put some carflex around it as it bends around the foundation into the building. Then put it in a blue blox and branch off from that. 

That's what most people do. Not me though...:laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I personally would run it in rigid and use explosion proof fittings. You never know what *could *happen.


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> I personally would run it in rigid and use explosion proof fittings. You never know what *could *happen.


haha... seal offs and gyx's... nice and cheap:thumbsup:... with 40 mil wrapped rigid... BIG rigid just incase you forget to pull something... :thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

oldschoolvdub said:


> haha... seal offs and gyx's... nice and cheap:thumbsup:... with 40 mil wrapped rigid... BIG rigid just incase you forget to pull something... :thumbup:


At least 4", unless you're a little concerned about future expansion then you could run 6", to be safe. For a little extra, have the entire run encased in concrete. I wouldn't want my girlfriends dads' house to burn down with a sub par install.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> Do you guys have to use pipe for U/G? I have never seen it done here.


Not necessarily. We have direct burial cable in all flavors and sizes and it's NEC compliant to use them. Often it comes down to cost. Direct burial methods are cheaper to install, but often present problems down the road. Although if you read BBQ's thread "Fridays", u/g pipe methods can be a problem too with improper installation.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> Do you guys have to use pipe for U/G? I have never seen it done here.


I always run pipe(PVC) because we have these








And they like to put holes in these


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

backstay said:


> I always run pipe(PVC) because we have these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Backfilling with those would be a violation of Article 300.5 (F) :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Backfilling with those would be a violation of Article 300.5 (F) :laughing:




:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Rock under wire+frost=trouble


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

backstay said:


> Rock under wire+frost=trouble


Absolutely, not that pipe is bulletproof but if there's a problem down the road and you need to replace the conductors, it can be done so with more ease then re-trenching. 



HARRY304E said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


:clap:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Absolutely, not that pipe is bulletproof but if there's a problem down the road and you need to replace the conductors, it can be done so with more ease then re-trenching.


I was agreeing with you..


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I was agreeing with you..


I fixed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DCAC (Feb 11, 2011)

I'ld stay away from EMT for U/G.


----------

